# Handy men and women--moving a large glass table



## JudyH (May 31, 2012)

I need to pack and move a rectangular glass dining room table.  The glass is 1/2 thick and separates from the base.  It seats 6 people.  I need to pack it to move to my house, leave it packed, and then move it to FL eventually.  I would prefer to have DH or DS do this, rather than hire a moving company.  I could replace the glass for about $800, but I don't want to do this either.

So, anyone know how to do this?  I have searched on the internet and read about covering it with foam board, then somehow framing it in with wood.  Its in a condo, so any wordworking probably needs to be done outside in the parking lot??

Person with the best answer can have dinner on it in FL.

Judy


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2012)

I spent several years as a mover and moved a lot of glass tops and pianos and collector cars. It probably should be crated on edge, but if you are using a truck or trailer, it could be successfully moved by padding it securely- tape the pads on it so they can't slip, then place it against a side wall and secure it there. It WILL be heavy, so be careful to have plenty of hands on it. The main thing is it should never be allowed to be laid flat on an uneven surface. If there is a big temperature difference between the condo/truck/house, allow the glass top several hours to acclimatize before handling it so any flexing of it won't be catastrophic.

Nothin' to it. I like fresh Wahoo!

Jim


----------



## ronparise (Jun 1, 2012)

If yours is like mine its tempered glass and actually quite strong

Ive moved mine twice. The first time in a u-haul truck from Maryland to Florida. Another time was just a local move  in a POD

I got it on the u haul with a hand truck

On the truck I tied it between two matresses and tied the "sandwich" to a wall of the truck  The bottom edge of the glass rested on a bed of styrofoam and pillows. I tied the other stuff on the truck so that it wouldnt slide and I nailed some 2x4's to the floor of the truck to make sure nothing could slide into my glass-mattress sandwich

ez-pz


----------



## JudyH (Jun 1, 2012)

What does "crated on edge" mean?  I need to leave it crated for a year or two until I move it to FL.  Near Ron   

Judy


----------



## Captron (Jun 1, 2012)

Crated on edge just means keep it standing up, don't lay it flat. Especially with the time frame involved I would crate it in wood, well padded, and keep it standing up.

I just moved my household from UT to FL last year and had no breakage of glass table tops or shelves.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not claiming to be an expert but particularly considering storing it long term I think I'd frame it with 1x4's on edge (like a picture frame just larger than the glass) and add a sheet of plywood to one side. Add some foam padding, insert the glass, add more padding and complete with another plywood sheet. So the edges are protected by the 1x4's, there's padding on each side and plywood on the outsides. You could use 2x4's to use extra padding but it will add to the weight as will deciding how thick of plywood is appropriate for the treatment it may receive. Good luck with your move. The above is just my thoughts and NOT guaranteed !  (And yes, store it on edge.)


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2012)

I obviously misread the original post. I read it to mean that the move was going to happen in one fell swoop. That's why I said to just pad the top and move it. No fuss no muss. But if it's going to be stored, that's a horse of a different stripe. That's multiple moves, so I'd amend my advice to say that it should be crated. Call a moving agency and follow their recommendation for a 'packing and crating' service. Along with the crating would come insurance against breakage. 

Crate it.

Jim


----------

